

Walter Shawn Browne, Chess Grandmaster, Dies at 66 - mark_l_watson
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/28/sports/walter-shawn-browne-chess-grandmaster-dies-at-66.html?emc=edit_th_20150628&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=59761154

======
mark_l_watson
He was a game playing machine! World class chess, backgammon, and poker
player.

I watched him play when I went to the U.S. chess Open in 1978. He drew crowds
and was fun to watch, often getting in time trouble.

~~~
planckscnst
Until recently, "machine" would be an insult to a chess grandmaster :-)

~~~
toolslive
not really: Capablanca's nick name was "The Chess machine"
[http://www.chess.com/article/view/when-the-chess-machine-
was...](http://www.chess.com/article/view/when-the-chess-machine-was-a-human-
capablanca-v-weak-square--1-0)

------
billforsternz
One of the favourite books in my chess library is "Learn from the
Grandmasters" edited by Raymond Keene (before he became a serial plagiarist).
A dazzling line up of GMs contributed two annotated games, one of their own
plus another game they considered particularly inspiring or instructive.
Characteristically, Walter Browne (alone) contributed two of his own games,
both wins.

------
confiscate
Sorry to hear this. Condolences and best wishes

